# Investing Courses in Dublin



## colly (30 Jan 2013)

Does anyone know if there are any nightcoruses that teach the basics of investing etc? I know there are plenty of books and websites, but I'd love an introductory course I could attend to give me a good solid foundation.

Any ideas?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Jan 2013)

Rory Gillen who contributes to Askaboutmoney runs a course which has been recommended here   

The next course is on [broken link removed]. 

There are other "courses" out there which are very dodgy. They may even be free but pressurise you into buying their "system".


----------



## colly (30 Jan 2013)

Thanks, yes I definitely want to avoid any 'systems' - I simply want a class based course where I pay to learn the basics of financial systems and investing etc. I'm more interested in actually leaning properly than 'trying to get rich'.

A one day course does not appeal to me, I'd be much more into a 10 or 20 week course one night a week etc.

I did find this:  but it seems more around Trading than Investing.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Jan 2013)

Hi Colly

It's interesting that they give all the information about the course except the names of the lecturers. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Jan 2013)

I think that UCD used to do an extramural course, but I can't find any mention of it on their website. You could contact them. 

[broken link removed]

The CFA is the professional body for Investment Analysts and they run occasional talks. Rory is up again soon. 

http://www.cfasociety.org/ireland/Pages/CFA_Prep.aspx

They also have teamed up with Kaplan Financial to do a self-study course. You may be able to choose one of the modules in that. 

Brendan


----------

